# "SON OF SAUL" Debuting on Blu-ray™, DVD & Digital April 26



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “One of the Best Pictures of the Year.”
> -- Kenneth Turan, Los Angeles Times
> 
> 
> ...


----------

